# Yellow & White Birch Logs



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*Or what I did today*

Peeled the Birch Logs today that I cut down last weekend. They need to be peeled while they are still green to get the desired "Rustic" look. Finally got to use the antique draw knife that I picked-up at an antique shop awhile back for around 1/4 the price of new for the quality of blade it has, worked real nice. 
This is the second step to making the Rustic Bed frame for Camp that has been kicking around in my head for ever it seems. 1st of which I posted in the wood forum last weekend, Harvesting!
Now I'll let them dry a couple months and make this a mid winter project.
Till then.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*or what I've done this month*

It's been a cold and snowy month of January here in Berkshire Mountains of Western Mass. We have shattered the monthly snow fall total and to date have had over 60" and with no meltdown as of yet, still have over 3" on the ground. SOOO!! Seeing I can't get much done outside except PLOW SNOW! 









Luckily the only way I can find the dog is she's a black lab.









I decided to work on my Log Bed project. 1st order was to rasp down the knots and finish cleaning up the marks from draw knife from removing the bark. I used a Japanese Shinto Rasp to remove the knots and branch ends. This rasp has a reversible fine and course blade and makes quick work of it. Next I smoothed out the rasp marks with a whittling knife used as a scraper and also scraped all the high spots off this way. 













































Now, this is where I went beyond the normal Log Bed and scribed all pieces to fit instead of the usual method of Holes & Tenon's. I will admit, it's a slow and tedious process made even more difficult by the fact that I'm working with a very rough and uneven material. I do have experience scribing logs having built an Alaskan style log cabin. On this project I wanted a perfect fit with no visible gabs unlike a Log Cabin where you just fill the gap with a sealing caulk. 1st step is to drill the dowel holes, join the rail and posts together and scribe. Next I used a jig saw to rough-out the scribed profile and finished with a rotary rasp mounted in a ½" drill (needed the power)


















This takes some time, scribe, rasp, sand, test fit, scribe again, rasp and so on till I got the fit I liked. Repeating every rail and slat till it all dry fitted together. Each night I sealed the ends of all pieces with a clear log seal to help prevent cracking and so far it has been good, only some slight checking on the posts which I then filled with clear silicone caulk. 
I've gotten the Foot Board glued-up so far and have brought inside to a cool room to finish drying. Logs were only cut-down in November.



























Today I got the head Board rails and posts dry fitted together.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

CampD said:


> *or what I've done this month*
> 
> It's been a cold and snowy month of January here in Berkshire Mountains of Western Mass. We have shattered the monthly snow fall total and to date have had over 60" and with no meltdown as of yet, still have over 3" on the ground. SOOO!! Seeing I can't get much done outside except PLOW SNOW!
> 
> ...


Looks great. Impressive work on the scribed joints.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

CampD said:


> *or what I've done this month*
> 
> It's been a cold and snowy month of January here in Berkshire Mountains of Western Mass. We have shattered the monthly snow fall total and to date have had over 60" and with no meltdown as of yet, still have over 3" on the ground. SOOO!! Seeing I can't get much done outside except PLOW SNOW!
> 
> ...


Scribing those joints is an incredible amount of work. Beautiful result. Glad it's a bed for yourself- you will be needing (and deserve) a rest after you scribe all the logs for all of your projects!


----------



## prickett_smiles (Aug 23, 2015)

CampD said:


> *or what I've done this month*
> 
> It's been a cold and snowy month of January here in Berkshire Mountains of Western Mass. We have shattered the monthly snow fall total and to date have had over 60" and with no meltdown as of yet, still have over 3" on the ground. SOOO!! Seeing I can't get much done outside except PLOW SNOW!
> 
> ...


So did they check much being somewhat green wood?


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*Headboard Assembled*

This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs) 
Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
I started a couple other projects with what I have left of pealed logs
Slab end tables
Cat tree (these were suppose to be for xmas)


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


That looks great. Those scribed joints look amazingly tight. Nice job.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


It does look great. What is a scribed joint…a tenon with crooked wood?

So are you doing the rustic cat tree or the carpeted type?


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


*Spunwood:*
The joints are drilled and doweled, scribing each piece together to make them look like one piece. Basicly using a compass to scribe or follow the contour of each log to fit together, its not an fast process.

Cat trees, yes they will be rustic using extra logs, I will also scribe these to make them look like a tree (I got the idea from the client I sold most of the logs to) I will use sisle rope instead of carpet.

I left out that in the last post I described that I roughed out the scribes with a Jig saw. Well I was thinking there had to be a quicker way and I remembered that I had a chain saw attachment for the grinder, yup much quicker!!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


Also want to add this link to when I first harvested the logs, It was posted in the lumber forum instead of this blog.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/21717


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


Your work is exceptionally neat!
What are you using for dowels?


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


Thank you Julie,
First let me mention that this is a Queen size bed frame, not sure if I've noted that.
So head board is 62" wide by 4' high. and foot bd is 3' high
The Posts & Rails are 3 1/2 - 4" Yellow Birch and I used 1 1/2" wooden dowels.
The slates are 2-3" Y Birch and I used 3/4" dowels.
I used up my stock of *True* 1 1/2 & 3/4 dowels, but needed to purchase more, and low and behold
their metric sized, had to shape them to size.
All assembly is with Glue only, no screws or nails.
Staining today!


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


Thanks for replying, Doug
I have made some things with logs and used a tenon cutter. That does leave the tenons visible, of course. And I don't mind that look, but yours looks so precise. It must take a heck of a lot of time. I also like the idea it's glue only. I work like that too!

P.S. I'm interested in seeing the cat trees as well


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Headboard Assembled*
> 
> This past week, again plowed snow and shoveled more roofs (Roofs are collapsing at the rate of up to 50 a day around here, I should have plenty of work come spring fixing roofs)
> Finished and assembled the head board. Again this section was even tougher to scribe due to the top rail being curved and twisted, turned out pretty good. Next step is to clean them up to get them ready for staining, haven't quite decided on stain color yet. Birch stays a whitish color, even when polyed. I want this bed frame to look rustic aged. Side rails will just be 2x stock and joined with heavy duty bed rail fasteners.
> ...


Thanks for the details. Brandon


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*1st peek at Log Cat Trees*

Here is my first Cat tree for my Daughters belated Xmas gift. She has 3 cats and has tried the carpeted cardboard trees in the past, but the cats just destroyed them.
First the tree is 6' tall and will have 5 levels or seats with one being a Box/house (2nd one up one the left)
I should have finished it today, BUUUT, the tent garage I store all my wood in Collapsed under the snow as mentioned in previous Blogs.


















I stained the log bed today, finally, went with Golden oak.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

CampD said:


> *1st peek at Log Cat Trees*
> 
> Here is my first Cat tree for my Daughters belated Xmas gift. She has 3 cats and has tried the carpeted cardboard trees in the past, but the cats just destroyed them.
> First the tree is 6' tall and will have 5 levels or seats with one being a Box/house (2nd one up one the left)
> ...


When you said "tree" you weren't kidding. That is very cool, and original.


----------



## RustyStar (Oct 27, 2011)

CampD said:


> *1st peek at Log Cat Trees*
> 
> Here is my first Cat tree for my Daughters belated Xmas gift. She has 3 cats and has tried the carpeted cardboard trees in the past, but the cats just destroyed them.
> First the tree is 6' tall and will have 5 levels or seats with one being a Box/house (2nd one up one the left)
> ...


boy i just LOVE THIS! any chance you will be selling these (and shipping to 
california?). Thx! 
rusty


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*Or what I did today, matching Log Dog Beds*

I decided to make a matching Log Bed for my Black Lab today,( My Daughter came By and said I have to much time on my hands). I still have lots of odds and ends from this last Log harvest so,... why not. This of course is for camp.
I decided to use construction adhesive instead of glue for the dowels, I think it will fill the voids and be much stronger since no screws are used.
I will use sisal rope as the mattress frame support (Good thing shes past chewing on stuff)









As with the other projects I scribed and doweled the joints for IMO a much cleaner fit.









I'll throw in a pic of the Bed frame stained and sealed with 3 coats of tung oil.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Or what I did today, matching Log Dog Beds*
> 
> I decided to make a matching Log Bed for my Black Lab today,( My Daughter came By and said I have to much time on my hands). I still have lots of odds and ends from this last Log harvest so,... why not. This of course is for camp.
> I decided to use construction adhesive instead of glue for the dowels, I think it will fill the voids and be much stronger since no screws are used.
> ...


Wonderful! I just found your blog today, so I have to catch up and then keep following to see how you use up your pile of beautiful logs!


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

*Or what I'm waiting to do!*

Spring has sprung,... yeah right, coulda fooled me!.... My pile of Logs that I did not peel has finally appeared from under its winter slumber, I am going to start selecting and peeling for my next piece of furniture "Log Couch and end tables". I have the logs to do all the slats and posts but not any long enough for the rails and I want to get a New arched piece for the top rail, Problem is There is still over 2' of snow on the ground at the Camp in Northern Vermont. Looks like I wont be able to drive in till the end of the month to get that piece.

My Daughter and Step Daughter both sew and have volunteered to make the cushions, just need to find the right fabric, maybe moose's.

I will slowly work on this through the summer, when I have time


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

CampD said:


> *Or what I'm waiting to do!*
> 
> Spring has sprung,... yeah right, coulda fooled me!.... My pile of Logs that I did not peel has finally appeared from under its winter slumber, I am going to start selecting and peeling for my next piece of furniture "Log Couch and end tables". I have the logs to do all the slats and posts but not any long enough for the rails and I want to get a New arched piece for the top rail, Problem is There is still over 2' of snow on the ground at the Camp in Northern Vermont. Looks like I wont be able to drive in till the end of the month to get that piece.
> 
> ...


GO GO GO!!!


----------

